# Ups! Jennifer Nicole Lee verliert Bikini-Höschen



## beachkini (24 Apr. 2012)

​
Jennifer Nicole Lee (36) gehört zu einem der berühmtesten Fitnessgurus Amerikas und sieht folglich auch dementsprechend fit aus. Fast täglich tauchen Paparazzifotos von der 36-Jährigen auf, die sie leicht bekleidet und extrem durchtrainiert beim Training zeigen. Was die einen bei ihr schon für zu viel Muskelmasse halten, finden die anderen dagegen sehr sexy. Die neuesten Bilder der Blondine gehören allerdings wahrscheinlich eher in die letztere Kategorie, denn das Wellness-Model präsentierte nicht nur ihren Knack-Po am Hotelpool in Los Angeles, obendrein verlor sie beinahe auch noch ihr knappes Bikinihöschen.

Nachdem Jennifer ihre Runden im Schwimmbecken erfolgreich hinter sich brachte und klitschnass aus dem Pool stieg, löste sich doch glatt das Bändchen an ihrem Bikiniunterteil. Doch die Sportbegeisterte reagierte zum Glück schnell und verhinderte noch so eben einen Unten-Ohne-Blitzer. Allerdings ist es nicht das erste Mal, dass sich das Fitness-Vorbild beinahe ohne Badeklamotten präsentiert hätte und es erweckt daher schon fast den Anschein, als sei der vermeintliche Blitzer pure Absicht gewesen, um die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu lenken.

Dabei hat Jennifer so eine Aktion – sollte sie denn geplant gewesen sein – doch gar nicht nötig, schließlich ist sie mit ihrem Körper doch ohnehin schon DER Hingucker schlechthin. (promiflash.de)

Die Bilder dazu:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...er-plaid-bikinis-hollywood-22-4-2012-x21.html


----------



## Q (24 Apr. 2012)

Wer so einen Body hat, der zeige ihn :thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (25 Apr. 2012)

Ja, auch so ein Schleifchen kann sich mal lösen:WOW:


----------



## Punisher (22 Mai 2012)

einfach perfekt


----------

